# Can't unscrew joint on radiator



## thinsulate (Dec 29, 2009)

the joint that connects my steam radiator to pipe is leaking. I tried to unscrew it and put new teflon tape on there, but I can't seem to unscrew it. The joint is full of paint and other stuffs. I sprayed wd40 into it and it still will not loosen. Any idea how to loosen the nut? could just put some steel epoxy on the joint/nut and will that stop the leak?thanks


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

You don't want to mess with an old steam radiator if you don't know what you are doing. The steam system should be shut down and repaired by a licensed professional plumbing/heating contractor. Working on it without the right tools/knowledge could simply cause more harm than good.
Good luck.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

thinsulate said:


> the joint that connects my steam radiator to pipe is leaking. I tried to unscrew it and put new teflon tape on there, but I can't seem to unscrew it. The joint is full of paint and other stuffs. I sprayed wd40 into it and it still will not loosen. Any idea how to loosen the nut? could just put some steel epoxy on the joint/nut and will that stop the leak?thanks


:thumbup:

that's standard policy. jb weld it. hence the name!!!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

thinsulate said:


> the joint that connects my steam radiator to pipe is leaking. I tried to unscrew it and put new teflon tape on there, but I can't seem to unscrew it. The joint is full of paint and other stuffs. I sprayed wd40 into it and it still will not loosen. Any idea how to loosen the nut? could just put some steel epoxy on the joint/nut and will that stop the leak?thanks


Hit it with an axe.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Remove said radiator and relocate it to a well ventilated, exterior location. Apply PB Blaster, or equavilant, liberally, four times a day, for 30 to 45 days. Be sure to coat the interior, as well as the exterior of the fitting. 

Allow 30 to 45 days for capillary attraction to occur. After 30 to 45 days, attempt to remove fitting. If resistance is still encountered, repeat application of PB Blaster, or equavilant, for another 30 to 45 days. 

If resistance is still encountered, apply heat to fitting. A standard household hair dryer will work well. This will allow the fitting to be removed with ease. 

Remember, patience is a virtue!


----------



## thinsulate (Dec 29, 2009)

service guy said:


> You don't want to mess with an old steam radiator if you don't know what you are doing. The steam system should be shut down and repaired by a licensed professional plumbing/heating contractor. Working on it without the right tools/knowledge could simply cause more harm than good.
> Good luck.



I understand. everyone wants to protect their profession from competition.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

the key word is "profession" as in Professional


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

thinsulate said:


> I understand. everyone wants to protect their profession from competition.


1: You are not competition...

2: You're fooling around with something that can really get you hurt. I work on a lot of steam radiators, and I cannot in good conscience give you any advice other than call someone to come and repair it that knows what they are doing...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

On a lighter note. 

You can pick up the radiator and turn it counter clockwise(lefty loosy), and it should twist right off...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

:laughing: Your gonna need a shoe string. A leather one.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

thinsulate said:


> I understand. everyone wants to protect their profession from competition.


 
You aren't serious...are you?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

This isn't like changing a bibb washer. This is serious shoit that has nothing to do with competition.

Steam heating systems are nothing more than a controlled bomb.

I mean this respectfully - call a professional that knows their stuff on these systems.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Try www.diychatroom.com 

Thanks. 

This thread is closed.


----------

